

Cord-Cutting Weighs on Pay TV - samsolomon
http://www.wsj.com/articles/cord-cutters-weights-on-pay-tv-1438820384

======
melling
I'd like streaming Bloomberg and CNN then I'll cancel cable.

~~~
samsolomon
For me it's football that makes a difference. Other than that, I stopped
watching cable years ago.

